# Detailer's Domain: MB S550 Full Detail - Northern NJ



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2008)

This S550 belongs to a member of MBWorld. He had just purchased this as a CPO car from a MB dealer, random imperfections all around the car. Take a look.

What was done -
Exterior

- Wheels were prepped with Sonax Wheel Cleaner and cleaned up with various brushes
- Tires were spritzed down with Adam's All Purpose Cleaner and washed down
- Wheel wells were cleaned up
- Pre Washed with W99
- Iron Cut
- Wash down and rinsed
- Door jambs were cleaned up
- Clayed
- Dried
- Tires dressed
- Masking
- Paint Measurement
- Meg's M105 with Surbuf Pad
- Meguiar's DA300
- Menzerna SF4000
- Inspection with Fenix, 3m Sun Gun, Infratech, and natural sunlight
- Last Step - Aquartz
- Wheel wells were cleaned and dressed
- Rubber and Plastics Treated
- Exterior windows and mirrors cleaned and sealed
- Exhaust tips cleaned
- Windows were clayed, cleaned, and sealed

Engine -
- Cleaned
- Dressed

Interior -
- Vac
- Wipe down and protect dash
- Leather cleaned and conditioned
- Glass cleaned

Before: Engine









Steam Cleaning

















After: Engine









Wash

















Iron Cut

















Rinse









Drying









Clay

















Measuring paint









Imperfections around the car

















































After









Before B pillars









After

















Before









After









SF4000









Polishing the taillights


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2008)

Final touches









After Aquartz









After shots:

























































































Products used

Links to products used -

1Z einszett W99
Adam's All Purpose Cleaner
Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner
Uber Clay Bar Kit
Meguiar's M105
Meguiar's Microfiber DA Compound D300
Menzerna Super Finish
Aquartz Nano Coating
1Z einszett Vinyl Rubber Care
Optimum Metal Polish

Glass 
Uber Glass Cleaner Kit

Interior
Leather Master Plus Kit
1Z einszett Cockpit

Engine: 
Engine Detail Kit

Tools used
Uber Wool Wash Mitt
Uber No Name MF Towels
Porter Cable 7424XP
Uber Buffing Pads
Defelsko Paint Meter
http://www.detailersdomain.com/Fenix-TK35-820-Lumens_p_504.html
Brinkmann
Kranzle Pressure Washer
Cam Spray Foam Canon
2 Grit Guard Buckets with Caddies
Uber Firehose Nozzle
Metro Air Force Blaster


----------



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)

nice work phil! happy new year buddy!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2008)

thanks you too Andrew!


----------

